# 30 Day Photo Challenge!



## WesternBella

I've seen this done before on facebook, but never a horse version. So I thought I'd make one up & see if anyone would like to join in and do this with me 
*Please post your entries here, do not make a new thread please*​ 
Every day you post a new picture according to the list. For example, today is 'Day 1' so you need to post a picture of your horse or the horse you ride.​ 
This starts today (April 20th, 2012) if you are late, feel free to catch up or just start from the day it is.​.......................................................................................................................................................................................................................
*Day 1: A picture of your horse(s) or the horse(s) you ride*
*Day 2: A picture of you riding*
*Day 3: A picture of a grooming item you couldn't live without *
*Day 4: A picture of your equestrian idol*
*Day 5: A picture of your dream barn*
*Day 6: A picture of your riding boots*
*Day 7: A picture of your dream horse*
*Day 8: A picture of your favourite piece of tack *
*Day 9: A picture of your favourite famous horse*
*Day 10: A picture of a horse-related item you want*
*Day 11: A horse-related picture that makes you laugh*
*Day 12: A picture of a horse-related thing you want to do*
*Day 13: A picture of you and a riding buddy*
*Day 14: A picture of your helmet*
*Day 15: A picture of your favourite piece of show attire *
*Day 16: A picture of the treats you feed your horse *
*Day 17: A picture of you at a lesson*
*Day 18: A picture of your [favourite] saddle*
*Day 19: A picture of you riding a different horse *
*Day 20: An "ear-shot" picture *
*Day 21: A picture of the arena you ride in (indoor or outdoor)*
*Day 22: A picture of your biggest ridding pet peeve*
*Day 23: A picture of all of your grooming supplies*
*Day 24: A picture of your horse tacked up*
*Day 25: A picture of your horse(s) in their pasture/stall*
*Day 26: A funny picture of your horse/the horse you ride*
*Day 27: A picture of a discipline you'd like to try*
*Day 28: A picture of a horse that makes your day*
*Day 29: A picture of a place you'd like to ride *
*Day 30: A picture of you giving your horse/the horse you ride a kiss or hug*​


----------



## WesternBella

Day 1: A picture of your horse/the horse you ride 








Ransom <3


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

Day 1:
Bart and Dozer are my riding horses


----------



## xxdanioo

*Day 1: A picture of your horse(s) or the horse(s) you ride*

*Walter! <3*


----------



## Wallaby

*Day 1: A picture of your horse(s) or the horse(s) you ride:

*My Lacey girl. 
* 









*


----------



## ellygraceee

Day One: 
Barcoo and Maggie in the paddock with their rugs
Toby after a competition.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

This is Pumpkin and myself. 13.2hh Australian pony, 20 years old.


----------



## whiskeynoo

Day 1: A picture of your horses/horse you ride
Whiskey and Merrylegs


----------



## xxdanioo

*Day 2: A picture of you riding

First time I rode Walter!

*


----------



## omgpink

*Day 1: Photo of my horses and the horses I ride

Athena: my 15y QH mare









Shirley's Brittney: my 8y OTTB









Gold Master: TB I ride at work









Blue Eyes: TB I ride at work









Private Elizabeth: TB I ride at work









Pony: OTTQH, my track pony at work









*​


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

Day 2:
Pic of me riding
Sadly, this is the only one I have saved to my computer atm... I'll find more eventually.


----------



## Lexiie

1st and second day

Alibi my bay STB 
and Shdow Fax, grey OTTB


----------



## Wallaby

*Day 2: A picture of you riding

*I have no idea what I'm doing with my feet in this picture, adjusting my feet maybe? But it's one of the only ones I have of me and Lacey where she's actually in motion. Lol!

Doing what we do best, taking people on trail rides.


----------



## BarrelBunny

Subbing!!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Day 2:


----------



## whiskeynoo

Day 2: A picture of you riding

Unfortunately i only have video stills of my riding, no one is there to take our picture haha.


----------



## Lexiie

Day 3: A picture of a grooming item you couldn't live without

The SleekEz
I LOVE it!
It works so well when they start to shed, better than anything else.
And even when they're not shedding, it's AWESOME for getting the dirt out


----------



## omgpink

Day 2: Pic of me riding


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

Lexiie said:


> Day 3: A picture of a grooming item you couldn't live without
> 
> The SleekEz
> I LOVE it!
> It works so well when they start to shed, better than anything else.
> And even when they're not shedding, it's AWESOME for getting the dirt out


No one near me sells those but I wanted one so I have to use one for a small dog... 
http://www.google.com/imgres?um=1&hl=en&sa=N&biw=1280&bih=575&tbm=isch&tbnid=U8EVgRcKUsYCjM:&imgrefurl=http://www.kmart.com/bamboo-furbuster-trade-dog-de-shedding-tool-blade-small/p-029W984550110001P&docid=KbzUx-2qDyEe8M&imgurl=http://s.shld.net/is/image/Sears/029W984550110001-2%253Fhei%253D248%2526wid%253D248%2526op_sharpen%253D1%2526resMode%253Dsharp%2526op_usm%253D0.9,0.5,0,0&w=248&h=248&ei=2YSUT6u7FqiyiQL3svH_Dw&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=275&vpy=243&dur=2702&hovh=198&hovw=198&tx=54&ty=226&sig=106590141292359559975&page=2&tbnh=118&tbnw=124&start=25&ndsp=31&ved=1t:429,r:25,s:25,i:181
It works great for my pony though! Gets the hair and dirt off easily. Definitely my favorite tool!


----------



## ellygraceee

Day 2: A picture of me riding Maggie at a dressage comp.


----------



## WesternBella

*Day 2: A picture of you riding*








Riding my favourite mare, Sophia! She also happens to be the only draft horse I've ever ridden*.*
*Day 3: A picture of a grooming item you couldn't live without *








I sure as $/&! couldn't live without a shedding blade, the smooth side is also amazing for scraping water (no duhhh)


----------



## HorseLovinLady

*A picture of you riding *Sorry i'm late but here's a pic of me riding Bonnie a few years ago. Sorry the pic is dark, it's before I got my good camera.


----------



## BarrelBunny

*Day 1*

Sorry I'm so late, buuuuut, here's a couple of pictures of my boys!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The first one is Buzz and the second one is Freebie!  I love them both so much! They are the only reasons why I am still (somewhat) sane! :wink: lol


----------



## ellygraceee

Day 3: 
Not the best picture quality... But I can't live without my grooming glove (pic off Google).


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Day 3: Couldn't live without my curry. Though for my birthday I am hoping to get a furminator, just in time before the shedding begins!


----------



## whiskeynoo

Day 3: A picture of a grooming item you couldn't live without 
Quite simply the body brush, i enjoy flicking the dust off haha


----------



## equestrianforever

sorry i'm late!

here's a photo of the horse i ride










Here's me riding him










and i could'nt live without this brush!


----------



## Lexiie

PumpkinzMyBaby22 said:


> Day 3: Couldn't live without my curry. Though for my birthday I am hoping to get a furminator, just in time before the shedding begins!


get a sleekez!!
I've used a furminator and a sleekez
Sleekez work so much better!!


----------



## Gallop On

I think its day four... 

*Day 1: A picture of your horse(s) or the horse(s) you ride*
Rusty









*Day 2: A picture of you riding*









*Day 3: A picture of a grooming item you couldn't live without *
Nothing gets the winter fuzzies off like this block 









*Day 4: A picture of your equestrian idol*
Eric Lamaze and the amazing Hickstead, RIP dear horse


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Lexiie said:


> get a sleekez!!
> I've used a furminator and a sleekez
> Sleekez work so much better!!


Hmm, I'll have to do some research on those.. Don't know if we have them here in Australia. Thanks!

Day 4: Equestrian Idol:

I'll have to say Eric Lamaze and Hickstead. R.I.P


----------



## Gallop On

*Day 5: A picture of your dream barn*

This barn, is just... amazing. It looks nicer than my home  I could EASILY live here.


----------



## omgpink

Day 3: Jackhammer hoof pick!!









Day 4: Joe Talamo









Day 5: My dream racing barn, Winstar farms <3


----------



## ellygraceee

Day 4:
My equine idol is Blas Lago. He's a really cool guy and an amazing rider with an excellent sense of humour. He's a really good horseman and he loves his horses so much. I hope he finds a horse special enough to replace Northern Hector and Vivaldi. 










Day 5: 
I would love to live at a place as nice as Statene Park. I drooled over pictures of it when it was a Signature Property featured in Horse Deals.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Day 5: Dream Barn. 

I am going to have to steal Gallop On's dream barn. That is amazing.


----------



## whiskeynoo

Day 4: A picture of your equestrian idol
He's not a rider, but a well known artist, George Stubbs!
Many of you may recognize his well known piece "Whistlejacket" 








Day 5: A picture of your dream barn
Something like this would be nice :3


----------



## Gallop On

*Day 6: A picture of your riding boots*

Tehe, umm... I currently dont have any


----------



## Live2Ride15

First one is Day 4 Equestrian Idol
Second Day 6 Riding boots
Last one is Day 5 Dream barn:lol:


----------



## VanillaBean

A little late, but I will catch up!

Horse I ride....this is Storm Survivor aka Gracie








...and Sheena Bean









Day 2 - Me riding










Day 3
I would die without this....









Day 4 My equestrian idol
Karen O'Connor on her amazing pony, Teddy.









Day 5 
Dream barn
Three Chimmneys










Day 6
Mah boots! (very dirty...)


----------



## Gallop On

Oh my word Vanilla, Teddy is my FAVORITE pony in history! RIP little buddy... You are missed  So sad, he was truly amazing.


----------



## VanillaBean

Gallop On said:


> Oh my word Vanilla, Teddy is my FAVORITE pony in history! RIP little buddy... You are missed  So sad, he was truly amazing.


 Mine too! I cried when I found out he was put down. I feel so bad for everyone close to him.


----------



## Lexiie

My riding boots
(THEY'RE FOR SALE BTW!)


----------



## ellygraceee

Day 6: 
My riding boots (while in use). I wear Dublin zip up boots and Hamag Renee Pedretti Custom Made gaiters.


----------



## omgpink

Day 6: my riding boots are Ariat's probably. Love love love these boots 5 stars all the way!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Oh FUN I love these things  Ok what are we on now, Day 7? I've got some catching up to do!

*Day 1: A picture of your horse(s) or the horse(s) you ride:*
*








*
*Day 2: A picture of you riding*









*Day 3: A picture of a grooming item you couldn't live without *









*Day 4: A picture of your equestrian idol*
Ok I know she's not famous, but she's still my idol, my friend Hilary! She's the sweetest girl I know and an AWESOME rider/trainer!









*Day 5: A picture of your dream barn*
Something unique like this! beautiful 









*Day 6: A picture of your riding boots*
Well here's one with them on me! They're Ariat Heritage II









*Day 7: A picture of your dream horse*
Um can I list another forum poster's horse? Because Stella is GORGEOUS!!! 
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/stellas-foaling-thread-115621/page10/


----------



## Gallop On

*Day 7: A picture of your dream horse*

My dream horse, *is* my horse. I wouldnt want any other horse besides him.


----------



## omgpink

*Day 7: My dream horse is a painted TB racer <3*


----------



## ellygraceee

Day 7:
My dream horse is Lauries As - I'd love to buy one of his foals one day.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

*Day 8: A picture of your favourite piece of tack *
My saddle...
*







*

*Day 9: A picture of your favourite famous horse*
The horse, errrr horseS, that played "Joey" in War Horse 








 

*Day 10: A picture of a horse-related item you want*
These breeches! I could never bring myself to spend $350 on a pair though!


----------



## omgpink

*Day 8:*Favorite Piece of Tack










*Day 9:*Favorite Famous Horse is Black Caviar, the 20 for 20 Aussie mare <3


----------



## ellygraceee

Day 8:
My favourite piece of tack is my saddle, the Anky Salinero AMS. 










Day 9: 
My favourite famous horse is Makybe Diva, our 3x Melbourne Cup winner. 









Day 10: 
I'm in love with this bridle, but I'll have to save up a bit to be able to afford it.


----------



## VanillaBean

My dream horse (Day 8)
(McKinlaigh <3)









My favorite piece of tack (Day 9)









Horse related item that I want (day 10)
Kerrits full seat breeches


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

*Day 11: A horse-related picture that makes you laugh*


----------



## VanillaBean

*Day 11: A horse-related picture that makes you laugh*
This is my mare, Grace....


----------



## VanillaBean

*Day 12: A picture of a horse-related thing you want to do*
Rolex, baby!!










 
*Day 13: A picture of you and a riding buddy*
Me and Sheena Bean & Meg and Stuart


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

*Day 12: A picture of a horse-related thing you want to do*
I would love to take Sandie swimming!!








 

*Day 13: A picture of you and a riding buddy*
Well, I took the pic, does that count? And you can see my horse's ears in it!


----------



## ellygraceee

Day 11: 
I think Toby stepped a tiny bit weirdly... 









Day 12:
I would love to go on a trail ride in the Snowy Mountains one day. 









Day 13:
One of my best riding friends and I lined up to enter the presentation at the State Dressage Championships for Pony Club in 2010.


----------



## omgpink

Day 10: A picture of a horse-related item you want









Day 11: A horse-related picture that makes you laugh









Day 12: A picture of a horse-related thing you want to do
I've exercised and I've done match racing, but never the real deal!!








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean

I think this is where I am up to...

*Day 14: A picture of your helmet*
*









* 

*Day 15: A picture of your favourite piece of show attire *
*This show pad on Sheena Bean...I love it*











*Day 16: A picture of the treats you feed your horse *
*Heh...Sheena Bean's favorite...*












*Day 17: A picture of you at a lesson*
*Me and Grace at a dressage lesson*











*Day 18: A picture of your [favourite] saddle*
*Pessoa...<3*










*Day 19: A picture of you riding a different horse 
**On my friend's horse, Rosie*
*










*


----------



## MiaSweetVersion

I love doing these! I'm super behind so here goes! 

Day 1:
This is Mia Sweet Version, my HUS mare 








Day 2:
Me with my game face on. Lol.








Day 3:
My life saver during shedding season.








Day 4:
Stacy Westfall! She is soooo talented.








Day 5:
If only...








There shall be more once I come back home


----------



## Lexiie

Day 17: You at a lesson
Me riding the OTTB Shadow Fax


----------



## ellygraceee

Day 14: 
My helmet, a Eurohunter Hi Lite Pro. 









Day 15:
My riding jacket from Fuller Fillies. I love the pink lining.









Day 16: 
Barcoo loves Red Rock Deli Honey Soy Chicken chips! 









Day 17: 
Me and Toby at a lesson with Brett Parbery. 









Day 18:
I don't have a photo of my saddle, buuut, I love my Anky Salinero AMS. It's basically my dream saddle. 









Day 19: 
Me competing on a friend's horse, Julie.


----------



## MiaSweetVersion

Day 6:
I don't take pictures of my boots so this is when I was riding.
View attachment 97563


Day 7:
View attachment 97564


Day 8:
My barrel saddle that I train in, it is so comfortable.
View attachment 97565


Day 9:
I don't do reining but Big Chex to Cash is an absolutely beautiful stallion.
View attachment 97568


Day 10:
I want a completely blinged out saddle for western pleasure.
View attachment 97572


Day 11:
View attachment 97578


Day 12:
Reining 
View attachment 97581


Day 13:
View attachment 97582


Day 14:
View attachment 97583


Day 15:
Zocks! 
View attachment 97584


Day 16:
View attachment 97585


Day 17:








Day 18:
Pink barrel saddle again.








Day 19:
My old riding mare, Ginger.


----------



## Lexiie

Ear Shot


----------



## Gallop On

Heh, extremely behind xD

*Day 8: A picture of your favourite piece of tack* 
Love this saddle 









*Day 9: A picture of your favourite famous horse*
Stroller, what an amazing pony <3









*Day 10: A picture of a horse-related item you want*
I WANT YOU!!!









*Day 11: A horse-related picture that makes you laugh
*
Heh... heh, heh xD









*Day 12: A picture of a horse-related thing you want to do*
Show jumping at the Olympics. What more could one ask for?










*Day 13: A picture of you and a riding buddy*
Heh, dont have one.

*Day 14: A picture of your helmet*
... Dont have a photo of it.

*Day 15: A picture of your favourite piece of show attire *
Dont show 

*Day 16: A picture of the treats you feed your horse *









*Day 17: A picture of you at a lesson*
Dont take lessons.

*Day 18: A picture of your [favourite] saddle*









*Day 19: A picture of you riding a different horse 
*
Dont have any pictures.


----------



## MiaSweetVersion

Day 20:
This is the closest I have to an ear shot. This is Mia after her bath.


----------

